# Indian monsoon: do large plush toys or books spoil with mould?



## Melaf (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi, considering taking the plunge and moving to bangalore or mumbai, with kid in tow. Do toys or books spoil in indian weather, particularly monsoon, need to know before culling books from our collection before the big move and thinking of bringing a few large plush toys, thanks in advance.


----------

